# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المكتبة العامة >  >  ما وراء الطبيعة

## أحمد طه

*ما وراء الطبيعة
اعتبره البعض مهووساً بكل ما هو مرعب وشاذ .. واعتبره
البعض صاحب أسوأ وأتعس حظ من بين كافة مخلوقات الأرض ..
البعض أطلق عليه لقب هادم الأساطير .. واعتبره البعض الآخر أسطورة بحد ذاتها !
الاسم: د. رفعت إسماعيل
السن : ستة وستون عاما
المهنة : أستاذ أمراض الدم سابقا بعدد لا بأس به من الجامعات فى مصر وأوروبا وأمريكا
الحالة الاجتماعية :أعزب
لقد عشت حياة حافلة أنقب فيها فى كل مكان عن أساطير الحياة التى ورثناها عن أجدادنا وأثارت رعبنا كما أثارت رعبهم.., واجهت الكونت دراكيولا والزومبى ودخلت قلعة د . فرانكشتين وتعرضت للعنة الفراعنة ولعبت بأوراق التاروت وغير ذلك الكثير
هذا هو بطل السلسلة .. (رفعت اسماعيل) .. أحد أشهر الشخصيات التي عرفتها سلاسل روايات مصرية للجيب.
ورفعت إسماعيل هذا ليس شاباً وسيماً أو رياضياً ممشوق القوام، بل هو بكل بساطة عجوز أعزب ضئيل البنيان أصلع الرأس، يدخن كقاطرة مر عليها الزمان، ويرتع في جسمه عدد لا بأس به من العلل والأمراض! ومع هذا، نجح هذا “البطل” في انتزاع إعجاب شريحة ضخمة من القراء بلا منازع.
أسلوب رفعت إسماعيل البسيط الساخر، والناقد للحياة والناس والتقاليد (من خلال قلم الكاتب المبدع)، سلب قلوب القراء .. والمغامرات المذهلة والأحداث ما فوق الطبيعية التي يمر بها لطالما جذبتنا وحيرت عقولنا، وجعلتنا نتساءل عن حقيقة الحياة وماهية الخير والشر.
في سلسلة ما وراء الطبيعة، ينتقل العجوز رفعت اسماعيل بقرائه ليحدثهم عن المواجهات التي خاضها حول شتى أنواع الأساطير والخرافات المخيفة، بدءاً من الزومبي (الموتى الأحياء) و دراكيولا وسحر الفودو، مروراً بالعديد من الظواهر التي لا تقبل التفسير كالتخاطر عن بعد وظاهرة الاحتراق الذاتي! فبدى رفعت اسماعيل وكأنه الخبير العالمي “المنحوس” والمناسب للتعامل مع شتى ألوان هذه الظواهر والأمور.
وبرغم أن صورة رفعت اسماعيل كبطل تبقى بعيدة كل البعد عن صور الأبطال المثاليين في السلاسل الأخرى .. إلا أن ذلك لم يمنعه أبداً من أن يصبح الشخصية الأشهر بلا منازع والتي أخرجها الدكتور أحمد خالد توفيق من خلال سلسلة ما وراء الطبيعة، فأمتعت نسبة كبيرة من القراء ما تزال في ازدياد يوماً بعد يوم.
سلسلة ما وراء الطبيعة: بدأ إصدارها في عام 1993 م
طبعا لم تكن هذه السلاسل لتظهر على النت لو لا الجهود الحثيثة والمشكورة لأعضاء منتدى ديفيدي العرب وخصوصا لولو وهاني
حيث قامت المشرفة LooLoo برفع هذه السلسلة مشكورة لجهودها

كلمة السر هي www.dvd4arab.com
الأعداد مرتبة حسب صدورها :
001-اسطورة مصاص الدماء
001-2-الرجل المذئوب
002-أسطورة النداهة
003-أسطورة وحش البحيرة
004-أسطورة آكل البشر
005-أسطورة الموتى الأحياء
006-أسطورة رأس ميدوسا
007-أسطورة حارس الكهف
008-أسطورة أرض أخرى
009-أسطورة لعنة الفرعون
010-أسطورة حلقة الرعب
011-أسطورة الكاهن الأخير
012-أسطورة البيت
013-أسطورة اللهب الأزرق
014-أسطورة رجل الثلوج
015-أسطورة النبات
016-أسطورة النفاراي
017-أسطورة حسناء المقبرة
018-أسطورة الغرباء
019-أسطورة بو
020-حكايات التاروت
021-أسطورة عدو الشمس
022-أسطورة المينوتور
023-أسطورة رعب المستنقعات
024-أسطورة إيجور
025-أسطورة الجنرال العائد
026-أسطورة المواجهة
027-أسطورتنا
028-أسطورة آخر الليل ج1
029-أسطورة الجاثوم ج2
030-أسطورة بعد منتصف الليل
031-اسطورتها
032-أسطورة رفعت
033-أسطورة أرض المغول
034-أسطورة الشاحبين ج1
035-أسطورة دماء دراكيولا ج2
036-أسطورة الفصيلة السادسة
037-أسطورة الدمية
038-أسطورة النصف الآخر ج1
039-أسطورة التؤمين ج2
040-وراء الباب المغلق
041-أسطورة فرانكنشتاين
042-أسطورة الكلمات السبع
043-أسطورة تختلف
044-أسطورة رجل بكين
045-أسطورة بيت الأفاعي
046-أسطورة طفل آخر
047-أسطورة المنزل رقم 5
048-أسطورة المومياء
049-أسطورة العشيرة
050-في جانب النجوم
051-أسطورة الرقم المشئوم
052-أسطورة مملة
053-أسطورة النبؤة ج1
054-أسطورة العراف ج2
055-أسطورة ###99
056-أسطورة ملك الذباب
057-أسطورة المقبرة
058-أسطورة أرض العظايا
059-أسطورة رونيل السوداء
060-المتحف الأسود
061-أسطورة الشيء
062-أسطورة صندوق بندورا
063-أسطورة المحركين
064-أسطورتهم
065-أسطورة العلامات الدامية
066-الرجال الذين لم يعودوا كذلك
067-أسطورة بيت الاشباح
068-أسطورة أرض الظلام
069-أسطورة نادى الغيلان
net أسطورة القادم ليلا
net أسطورة مصاصة الدماء
net أسطورة ميسيا
عدد خاص-فى كهوف دراجوسان
عدد خاص-36
عدد خاص-الأبجدية

*

----------

